# Cheapest superdrol?



## musclebound21 (May 25, 2006)

Hi, ive been looking around the internet stores for the cheapest price on superdrol and the cheapest i could find was 35, but then came across an auction on Bollox4Sale.com selling it for 15 quid. Anyone know where its any cheaper?

Here's a link: [URL="http://www.superdrol_is_****


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow £15 for a pot of bollox. :bounce:

I'll buy that for a dollar - no wait you want £15 for it. doh

No free ads - It's pitiful that you think the ad you put up won't be seen as such.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

pmsl


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

stores went crazy on that superdrol stuff i went out and bought it VERY stressfull on the liver and taken alone the gains are ****.. if you do decide to buy it remember its a prohormone and the side effects are more common. but if you do take it then take it with 17mhn which is around £30 aswell... £15 i must admit is cheap for superdrol though..

i've still got my pot of superdrol and 17mhn but i've got dbol now so i think i might EITHER start my 17mhn & superdrol monday then my dbol in august. orrr scrap the prohormones and stick to dbol.


----------

